# Coating for end loops?



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

So what's the stuff stringmakers like Winner's Choice use to get that solid "plastic" look to their end loops? Is it proprietary or a compound available to the public? Can it be used on tag-end served loops or does it have to be on regular serving?


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

I have no idea what it is or where you get it. But imo it ain't worth the money for something that does nothing but make it look pretty. Have you ever heard of an end loop served or tag end break. Now saying that I am sure someone will say they did. But I still don't think a dip or coating for the end loops is necessary Imo. 




Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah I guess you're right. If something's eating into the loop you've got a cam/warranty issue not a loop issue!


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Is it bcy 1200x ?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

or cable saver from brownell. one of these two here ^^^


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Brownell has a product called Cable Fix. It's a flat, clear thread that's 0.005". It's pretty cool stuff, makes doing multi colored strings easy and keeps the end loops smaller than tags. Serve it like you would a "false" loop with a spare piece of string mat'l...except you don't use string mat'l lol.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's some loops done with Cable Fix. Its pretty cool stuff to mess around with and with some TLC it makes a very clean, small end loop.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Another material that makes for a very clean end loop is 0.07 white halo however it is very pricey stuff.


----------



## Randy McRae (Dec 25, 2008)

I just made new string and cables for my insanity cpxl and on the loops of my cable yokes I used the tag ends then dip in plastic coat the stuff for repairing tool handles work great looks good and holding up so for!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

BowStringDepot said:


> I have no idea what it is or where you get it. But imo it ain't worth the money for something that does nothing but make it look pretty. Have you ever heard of an end loop served or tag end break. Now saying that I am sure someone will say they did. But I still don't think a dip or coating for the end loops is necessary Imo.


agreed.... using cable fix or 1200 wont hold like using actual serving, prolly no where near as tough as serving either, like 007 halo or the 008 spectre.



Randy McRae said:


> I just made new string and cables for my insanity cpxl and on the loops of my cable yokes I used the tag ends then dip in plastic coat the stuff for repairing tool handles work great looks good and holding up so for!


thats crazy.......would be worried about chemicals in the plasti dip causing issues with the string material in time, wouldnt know if any react or absorb with the material itself, i wouldnt do this ever again as its not needed, and bulking up the loop more than it needs to be. Keep an eye on your loops.....


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

i was told its 1200x material same as their x coat.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

WIHoyt said:


> i was told its 1200x material same as their x coat.


Yep!


Hutch


----------



## AAAbowmechanic (Sep 1, 2013)

I do my loops with either .007 white halo or 1200x, it makes for a nice, clean look


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

AAAbowmechanic said:


> I do my loops with either .007 white halo or 1200x, it makes for a nice, clean look
> View attachment 1857934


 sure does!


Hutch


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

That sure is a nice loop. Is this 1200x stuff top secret or something? Not on BCY's website or Lancaster. And a Google search gives me nothing!


----------



## AAAbowmechanic (Sep 1, 2013)

You have to have the secret password to access it.....just kidding. I'm not sure why they don't advertise 1200x, it's the old "X-Coat" material from winners choice. I think there may be a few posts about it on AT if you search for it.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

AAAbowmechanic said:


> You have to have the secret password to access it.....just kidding. I'm not sure why they don't advertise 1200x, it's the old "X-Coat" material from winners choice. I think there may be a few posts about it on AT if you search for it.


Ok, so I emailed BCY about this. We'll see what initiation rites I have to go through to get my hands on a spool of this stuff!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

1200x is like thick bowstring. Not as nice as cable fix IMO. I have several spools of 1200x for cheap if anyone wants some.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

PB26 said:


> Ok, so I emailed BCY about this. We'll see what initiation rites I have to go through to get my hands on a spool of this stuff!


Anyone can order 1200x as long as your a dealer. I agree with ray its too thick. I talked to Bob at Bcy along time ago about it when I was trying it. He stated its exactly the same as 8125 but not twisted and no wax or pigment.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

WIHoyt said:


> Anyone can order 1200x as long as your a dealer. I agree with ray its too thick. I talked to Bob at Bcy along time ago about it when I was trying it. He stated its exactly the same as 8125 but not twisted and no wax or pigment.


Mine is black. Is yours clear?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

AAAbowmechanic said:


> I do my loops with either .007 white halo or 1200x, it makes for a nice, clean look
> View attachment 1857934


Beautiful, rugged,and super nice looking loop there. 0.007" Halo is perfect for end loop serving but white 100% braided Spectra fishing line at 20 lbs (also 0.007" in diameter) will yield the same result and much more affordable.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

i have both black and white/clear. winners choice uses white for x coat. works real nice on idler wheels


Ray knight said:


> Mine is black. Is yours clear?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

mongopino915 said:


> Beautiful, rugged,and super nice looking loop there. 0.007" Halo is perfect for end loop serving but white 100% braided Spectra fishing line at 20 lbs (also 0.007" in diameter) will yield the same result and much more affordable.


Braided spectra fishing line is awesome. Seems to be stronger than Halo too.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

What brand of spectra are you guys liking? I tried all kinds of stuff and i find iit works ook but doesn't seem to bite like the actual halo 007 does. It isn't as round as halo either. Maybe I can try the brand you guys are using. But i do love 007 halo for my loops.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

WIHoyt said:


> What brand of spectra are you guys liking? I tried all kinds of stuff and i find iit works ook but doesn't seem to bite like the actual halo 007 does. It isn't as round as halo either. Maybe I can try the brand you guys are using. But i do love 007 halo for my loops.


Spectra Extreme braided spectra line works awesome. You have to make sure to get the braided stuff.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

WIHoyt said:


> What brand of spectra are you guys liking? I tried all kinds of stuff and i find iit works ook but doesn't seem to bite like the actual halo 007 does. It isn't as round as halo either. Maybe I can try the brand you guys are using. But i do love 007 halo for my loops.


Not sure if this will meet your expectation but it is all that I used. Stopped using Halo and 3D period for all servings. Served end loops exclusively with the 20 lbs white or black. Everything else, use 40 or 50 lbs. Center knock, still use 62XS. 

Not saying that cheaper means less quality, like 4X cheaper compared to 0.007 Halo. Check Ebay, type "braided color fishing line", you will find it.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

i have bought a ton of the ebay spectra i forget the brands but when doing longer servings i get a small bump in the serving about every 2 inches which is why i stopped using it. not sure why it happens. ill try the extream braid tommorow


----------

